# I am going to be a mummy



## morgana (Aug 31, 2004)

Hi all

Promised I would keep you up to date and here is THE BIG NEWS!!!!

I AM GOING TO BE A MUMMY

We have been linked and are going to matching panel in Feb (have to wait until then because kiddies SW is going away and won't be back until mid January) They are no longer looking at any other couples because they are convinced we are the right ones to be parents to the children.

We are getting two little girls aged 3 + 8, they are beautiful, we have seen lots of pictures and spoken several times to their SW about all their likes/ dislikes and personalities. They are already being prepared about us with the SW's dropping hints about us without actually giving the game away and when the SW comes back in Jan she will officially tell them about us (didn't want to do it before she went which is understandable). 

They are already freed for adoption which is a weight off our minds.
Will post more but just wanted to shout from the rooftops to you all.

Morgana xxx


----------



## Barbarella (Jun 11, 2005)

Oh Morgana that is fantastic news... MANY MANY CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!

What a fantastic new year you are going to have... all the exciting bits to come.  Am really really pleased for you.

Love C xx


----------



## TraceyH (Apr 14, 2004)

Morgana

Many, many congratulations what exciting news. Bring on the New Year.  Shout as load as you can from the rooftops.  

Tracey x x


----------



## Lauren (Jul 2, 2004)

Congratulations Morgana on your new family!  You are going to be a wonderful Mummy!

What an exciting New Year you have just around the corner!

Lots of love
Lauren xxx


----------



## Suzie (Jan 22, 2004)

Ohhh how Fab 

Fantastic news for you  

bet you cant wait for the new year 

x


----------



## cindyp (Apr 7, 2003)

Fantastic news Morgana, what a great New Year you are going to have.  

You are going to be a great Mummy   

love
Cindy


----------



## sunfish (Apr 20, 2002)

Congratulations Morgana

What a fabulous 2007 you have to look forward too 

love

Camilla


----------



## sanita (Oct 27, 2005)

Many, many congratulations Morgana.  What a wonderful start to 2007 you will have.  Can't wait to hear more from you as things progress in the new year.


----------



## casey (Sep 26, 2004)

Congratulations morgana & dh & your two little girls who are going to have such a great life from now on - Roll on 2007!!!!!!!!!!       
caseyxx


----------



## Viva (May 16, 2005)

Logged on for the first time in days and what wonderful news to come back to!
Can't wait to hear all about you meeting them in the New Year!
Love Viva


----------



## kee888 (Aug 12, 2004)

wtg morgana roll on new year for you xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## naoise (Feb 17, 2005)

Morgana

 that is fantastic news a new mummy for the board great!  

Enjoy your Christmas and heres to a wonderful new year.

LOL K


----------



## Laine (Mar 23, 2002)

Ooooooo Congrats! Morgana  

Laine


----------



## Val 12 (Oct 26, 2004)

Congratulations Morgana how lucky your 2 little girls are to be matched with you both. What a marvellous Xmas present    
Val x


----------



## superal (May 27, 2005)

Congratulations.................2 little girls, your house is going to be PINK,PINK,PINK.

Lovely news!

Love
Andrea
xx


----------



## saphy75 (Mar 15, 2004)

many congratulations hun, you are gonna be a mummy yippee

pam xx


----------



## KarenM (Jul 30, 2002)

Congratulations Morgana - what a great way to start the New Year.   

Good luck for the intros the big move

Karen x


----------



## jilldill (Feb 2, 2006)

Oh Morgana how wonderful I am so delighted for you!!!!
Love JD x


----------



## BunBun (Apr 25, 2004)

Morgana & DH - Congratulations. What a lovely start to the new year.


----------



## Ange K (Apr 22, 2004)

Congratulations Morgana - you are just going to have the best new year ever!!

Ange x


----------



## LB (Sep 24, 2003)

congratulations Morgana and your dh too - fantastic news

Happy New Year 

LB
X


----------



## Pooh bears mummy (Jul 11, 2004)

Yipeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee.

A mummy, 2007 is going to be such a special year. Enjoy.

PBMxx


----------



## rianna (May 17, 2005)

Hi Morgana,

Just wanted to send you my congratulations.  You will all be a family in no time.

Well done.  So pleased for you.

Love Rianna.


----------

